# Dengue fever



## sling

I was just reading about dengue fever in Singapore and thought I'd report here. They had an outbreak when I was there years and years ago, and they still have problems. Apparently it is more confined now, as they have made an effort to improve the drainage systems. I never worried about it because I spent so much time indoors during the day.

I have been reading, though, that the mosquito bites during the day, and likes to live in dark, shaded places. One forum poster recommended always wearing socks, closed shoes, and long pants on buses, because the mosquito likes the area under the seats!

I usually used repellent every day, but if I move there I'm not sure I'll want to do that for years.


----------



## synthia

I remember a long time ago reading that it helps to eliminate standing water where you live, including little things like changing the water in flower vases daily.


----------



## sling

That's interesting. I guess the mosquitos lay eggs in the water?


----------



## australiandude

sling said:


> I was just reading about dengue fever in Singapore and thought I'd report here. They had an outbreak when I was there years and years ago, and they still have problems. Apparently it is more confined now, as they have made an effort to improve the drainage systems. I never worried about it because I spent so much time indoors during the day.
> 
> I have been reading, though, that the mosquito bites during the day, and likes to live in dark, shaded places. One forum poster recommended always wearing socks, closed shoes, and long pants on buses, because the mosquito likes the area under the seats!
> 
> I usually used repellent every day, but if I move there I'm not sure I'll want to do that for years.




Hi Sling, i have stayed here for 10 years and i tink the government is doing a really great job at getting rid of the mosquitoes. Cheers to Singapore!

Anyway, some precautions i take just in case and i try not to use too much insect repellent at all, i hate the feel and its toxic by the way, here are my tips:
1)i switch on the aircon 24/7,mosquitoes becomes sluggish in cold places
2)Mosquitoes are actually attracted to strong cologne or perfume, so make sure to get rid of these smells before u go to bed
3)i wear insect repellent clothings, and it actually works. You can buy it at Exofficio Marina Square level 3, i think they are the only ones that sell in Singapore, so thats the reason why i seldon spray the repellents

And mosquitoes bite more during and after dusk!!


----------



## synthia

I thought that the dengue mosquito bit during the day?

I just spent six months in Penang, including a night sharing a hospital ward with a woman recovering from dengue. Mosquitos love me, I got lots of bites, but never got sick. Apparently that doesn't mean I didn't have dengue, because a lot of people get very mild cases that they barely notice.


----------



## australiandude

synthia said:


> I thought that the dengue mosquito bit during the day?
> 
> I just spent six months in Penang, including a night sharing a hospital ward with a woman recovering from dengue. Mosquitos love me, I got lots of bites, but never got sick. Apparently that doesn't mean I didn't have dengue, because a lot of people get very mild cases that they barely notice.


hi synthia,

Actually mosquitoes bite throughout the day, just that the hours from dusk to dawn are peak biting times for many species of mosquitoes. 

Haha, maybe the mosquitoes that bite you does not carry the dengue virus, lucky u. No matter what i simply hate them when they buzz near your ear when u are about to fall asleep and wake u up.


----------

